# Happy Birthday Beelce!



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Beelce!!! Hope you have a vonderful day and get lots of goodies!!! :xbones:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday Beelce. Hope you get lots of spooky stuff.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey, Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday to you,


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

I hope you get a haunted cake. Happy birthday.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Happy B-Day Beelce!:jol:


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Happy bday beelce! Put down a good roast beef poboy for me (man I miss those things).


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Beelce!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hope you get all the cake you want!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy Birthday bud...
Hope you have a Great Day!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Have a very happy birthday Beelce!!


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

HAPPY BDAY Beecle


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone...It has been a really good day!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Birthday Beelce!!*


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

*Happy Birthday, Beelce!*


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

How come I wasn't informed !!!!! Happy Birthday Beelce!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Have a Happy Birthday ! !


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I hope you had a wonderful day!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Happy Birthday


----------

